# Opinion on Ruger LCR series?



## MAG13 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've been thinking about purchasing a Ruger LCR. However, I'm not real knowledgable about them. I was looking at a few the other day and absolutely love how light they are, but is there a drawback to this advantage? Another thing is im not sure if I want to get a .357 or .38 special. Does one LCR have an advantage over the other? If there is any more information, experiences, or observations it would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The advantages of the resin frames are: lower production costs, and light weight.

S & W produces an aluminum framed .38 in the same weight range and it costs a good bit more. Of course S & W guaranties the frame for life; I'm not sure about the Ruger guaranty.

The .357 Ruger has a steel frame and is heavier (but still cost-effective and fairly light).

S & W makes a .357 scandium framed snubbie but it is very expensive (about $1,100.00 list; locally just under $900.00 here; and at Bud's guns just over $700.00) but very light (under 11-1/2 ounces).

I read a test (torture test) and the Ruger did relatively well, but the author recommended against a steady diet of +P rounds.

Of course resin framed revolvers are fairly new and they don't have the favorable history (yet) that resin framed pistols have. So if you are of a conservative nature you might want to think twice. But overall the write-ups I've read say the Ruger is an excellent gun and the resin frame seems to absorb some fo the recoil making it easier to shoot.

And Ruger (as a corporation) has always seemed to be conscientious about standing behind their products.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

MAG13 said:


> . . . If there is any more information, experiences, or observations it would be much appreciated. . .


I agree with most of the points Packard has made.

I bought an S&W Centennial Airweight snubby a while back. That is the humpback "hidden hammer" model with aluminum frame. 
For $400. Added Crimson Trace laser grips for about $210.

The same day I bought mine, a lady friend bought her Ruger LCR. So, I have fired both quite often, including +P.
My Smith is fine, but if I had it to do over, I'd go with the LCR. She paid $400. Maybe a bit cheaper now ?

Somewhere in the archives are more info I posted back when comparing range experience with these two. I like the LCR trigger better.
I highly recommend factory lasers on snubbies. You can get 'em on the LCR, and the new S&W "plastic frame" Bodyguard revolver.

Both companies make .357 versions of these guns. To me that is MEAN and TOTAL overkill in a 15 oz. revolver.

And, the absolute worst carry revolver is the S&W Scandium snubby in .357 Magnum.
Let's pay three times the price, lighten it as much as possible, and load it with mule-kicking, muzzle-blasting Magnum ammo. :smt067

Jeez, for anyone into heavy-duty masochism it would make sense. :buttkick:


----------

